
Restoring RAM: Fixing memory inside a 50-year-old IBM mainframe - TimMeade
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/217148-restoring-ram-fixing-memory-inside-a-50-year-old-ibm-mainframe
======
TimMeade
I saw something similar about the apollo capsule where they used seamstresses
to actually sew the ram for the computers.

